# He Had a 17 HMR Dinner



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This Guy thought he was going to have a Chicken Dinner--This Scraggy raccoon forgot I was Guarding the Chicken Coop---I spoiled his late night dinner so he had LEAD LUNCH instead 17 HMR stile ---------DRT---------*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, don't fool around with the hat maker.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll teach him to mess with your chickens. I bet he doesn't try that again.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!!!!! LOL You got that right---Neighbor just call said she had a large Black Bear in her yard this morning and when it left it was headed my way---lots of corn in its poop--but I didn't see it*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep after them raccoon and load up the hmr may need to teach dat bear too


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ya Poke its on duty with a 25 round clip inserted in her belly LOL--------------sitting here having morning Chaga and a young Fawn just stopped by to have a snack-Life is GRAND*


----------

